# Creative Ways to Initiate Sex That You Have Used



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking to expand the routine and get more creative. Here I will start with this one I picked up:

Write a message like "Let's get naked" on the bottom of her tea cup or plate. When she's finished with tea or dinner, she gets the message.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Back when DH wasn't very good at initiating I used to leave little notes for him describing what I wanted him to do to me when we got home from work.He'd get the post-its in the morning and have to think about it all day long 

I still do it once in a while if I feel we need some spice.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Usually I just walk up to him,grab his butt and stick my hand down the front of his pants to signal I want him.He seems ok with my lack of creativity


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I walked into my husband's home office earlier today and gave him a no strings attached BJ coupon to use anytime today.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> I walked into my husband's home office earlier today and gave him a no strings attached BJ coupon to use anytime today.


Can you send me an image of one.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

pierrematoe said:


> Looking to expand the routine and get more creative. Here I will start with this one I picked up:
> 
> Write a message like "Let's get naked" on the bottom of her tea cup or plate. When she's finished with tea or dinner, she gets the message.


Send her a photo or video of what you want to do/have done to you.


----------



## MrHappyHat (Oct 24, 2012)

I told her about my day at work.

I'm a computer programmer. No one, not even other computer programmers, want to hear someone talk about the program they're writing.

After five minutes she fled the room. I followed her. Telling her about the problems I had getting the different branches merged in Git.

After twenty minutes she broke down and fell to the floor, sobbing. She told me she'd do anything to make me stop. Anything.

I slowly unbuckled my belt. "Then I had to refactor the API calls to the backoffice system. Some dufus mis-implemented the observer pattern and it was totally...."


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Can you send me an image of one.


A image of one WHAT?? :rofl:


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> A image of one WHAT?? :rofl:


wow...that's hilarious ...I think Treyvion thought up a creative way to get a bj coupon...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

MrHappyHat said:


> I told her about my day at work.
> 
> I'm a computer programmer. No one, not even other computer programmers, want to hear someone talk about the program they're writing.
> 
> ...


Now that's creative! :rofl:


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Rain-X used to make a procuct for preventing fog from forming on your windshield. I used to use it write notes on the bathroom mirror so she would see them when she finished her shower.

Of course it didn't work to well for me she just saw it as another attempt to get sex. No sh!t! yes that is what I want.

It may work better for you though but if your footnote is true and you have not had sex in a year, you need more than just a new way to initiate.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I think creative ways work in a relationship that is already "working." I don't think they work in a relationship which is not...

Having said that I don't really have any creative ways. I am always thinking about it and I guess I cultivate an atmosphere of "sex is fun - let's have fun!!"

The most important lesson that I have learned is that she will meet my needs - as I will meet hers... My point is that even if she turns me down tonight she will be in the mood tomorrow, or soon after, and so there is no need to get upset or to scowl.

In fact when those times that she is not interested happen I just act like nothing happened. If I am kissing her I keep kissing her. Then I might segue into something else that we enjoy doing together. I never get upset if I don't get sex - because I like being with her just as much, and by showing her that, I know she will know that I love her and want to be with her.

And that atmosphere stokes her love and affection for me and it fuels her desire to please me.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

MrHappyHat said:


> I told her about my day at work.
> 
> I'm a computer programmer. No one, not even other computer programmers, want to hear someone talk about the program they're writing.
> 
> ...


I told my wife about my struggle with my ClearCase delivery. It didn't take long to realize I'd gone too far.

Some things you just don't do to a loved one.


----------



## chuckawu (Nov 7, 2013)

He'd get the post-its in the morning and have to think about it all day long


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Sometimes I'll snap a pic of me in my undies (if they are wet, bonus) and send it his way. I always wanted to try the panties in his pocket thing. Or maybe place his hand on my thigh under the table. Play some footsies on opposite ends of the couch...

I best be quiet. Could get into trouble soon.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Sometimes I'll snap a pic of me in my undies (if they are wet, bonus) and send it his way. I always wanted to try the panties in his pocket thing. Or maybe place his hand on my thigh under the table. Play some footsies on opposite ends of the couch...
> 
> I best be quiet. Could get into trouble soon.


Traci....all of those are excellent and big turn ons for men!!! My wife has gone to the restroom during a movie (at the theatre) and when she came back to our seats, she reached for my hand and handed me her panties she had just removed. I couldn't even think about the movie anymore. We left early and made out like school kids in the parking lot. The sex was awesome when we got home!

My wife will sometimes hide her panties in the center console box in my SUV on a day when I have a stressful meeting at work. I am driving to work and reach in to get some gum or a mint...and find her colorful thong panties. Damn! This simple act is such a great distraction for me all day long. :smthumbup:

I love the idea of playing footsie under the table too. My wife has gorgeous feet, and she loves to put them in my lap and tease me during dinner at resturants. I love the jealous looks I get from others as I squirm with a visable erection under the table. I know the waitress knows what is going on too...fun stuff.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Sent her an email with this attachment and said spin the dial, let's see what we want to give a try. Or honey, pick what you want tonight. It works sometimes and major flop most of the time.

The Best Sex Positions Ever | Women's Health Magazine


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

CalBanker said:


> Sent her an email with this attachment and said spin the dial, let's see what we want to give a try. Or honey, pick what you want tonight. It works sometimes and major flop most of the time.
> 
> The Best Sex Positions Ever | Women's Health Magazine


LMAO You best be careful sending that link. When I tried it I got an advertisement to slim down and lose weight:rofl:


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> LMAO You best be careful sending that link. When I tried it I got an advertisement to slim down and lose weight:rofl:


Really? I just clicked on it again and I got exactly what I'd like to have tonight!!!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

CalBanker said:


> Really? I just clicked on it again and I got exactly what I'd like to have tonight!!!


I tried it again and it went straight to the website.

LOL! Maybe it's just a sign for me to get my butt in gear


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I tried it again and it went straight to the website.
> 
> LOL! Maybe it's just a sign for me to get my butt in gear


Here, give it one more try......don't want you to miss out!

The Best Sex Positions Ever | Women's Health Magazine


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

CalBanker said:


> Here, give it one more try......don't want you to miss out!
> 
> The Best Sex Positions Ever | Women's Health Magazine


YIKES! Better leave that one for after work hours


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> YIKES! Better leave that one for after work hours


Alright, it worked!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

That is a fun one though!!!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I hate you people.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I hate you people.


hate is such a strong word....


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> hate is such a strong word....


Yeah, I know. This forum, while a great place to get help, is also a great place to learn about just how much you're missing out on. I don't necessarily consider that to be a good thing.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah.....but we all have things we talked about in the past that wasn't positive either.


----------



## Jmom (Nov 8, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago, we had a four-hour train ride. While sitting next to husband, I sent him texts every few minutes about what I was planning to do to him at the hotel that night. He joined in after a while. It was really fun, but used up a lot of battery life


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Do you think I'd get anywhere by sticking my boxers in her purse?


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Make a SEX gift certificate and send it to him/her through email/text or stick it in a birthday card etc. 

If you can't think of anything to say/print out, just do a search on Google in images for Sex Certificates ... have fun ... It's always fun to print one up and leave it in his man cave .. one that he has to use that very day and within so many hours ... :smthumbup:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

CalBanker said:


> Do you think I'd get anywhere by sticking my boxers in her purse?


No. Especially if they are wet.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> No. Especially if they are wet.


Dang....didn't think so.....:scratchhead:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Want some more?

When I get home, I take my pants off and walk around in my underwear, nothing like making supper and needing an ingredient from the bottom tray of the fridge.

I'll send him a remember when note...detailing a hot session we had had and how good it was and how horny it made me 

I'll text him that I just saw a hot chick and she turned me on (not that it's true...but it turns him on) 

I tell him that I just pleased myself and the proof will be sent shortly...

I think I'm in trouble now....


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Want some more?
> 
> When I get home, I take my pants off and walk around in my underwear, nothing like making supper and needing an ingredient from the bottom tray of the fridge.
> 
> ...


Yep!!!! That would get me home!!!


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

I have to share.....

The wife actually initiated last night, kinda different, but fun. She wanted to play Yahtzee in bed with a glass of wine. Any time someone rolled a Yahtzee they got to pick where they were kissed on their body! And she got on a crazy roll of Yahtzee and rolled six of them in 2 games! Happy me!

Then to top it off, after each game, the winner got to pick the sexual act that the partner performed on them. 

Awesome night!!!


----------

